# تلخيص كتاب ريتا 6 - rita summary for pmp



## CVLMASTER (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*لقد من الله علي ورزقني النجاح في إجتياز شهادة المدير المحترف PMP يوم 19 ديسمبر 2011 وأحببت أن أشاركم الدروس المستفادة من الدراسة
وكذلك تلخيص كافي ووافي لكتاب ريتا سيسهل عليكم جميعا الدراسة والنجاح بإذن الله وأي حاجة ممكن تحتاجوها أنا في الخدمة 

والله الموفق

والآن مع الرابط تلخيص كتاب ريتا والدروس المستفادة

http://www.4shared.com/office/ZotswtAM/waleed_mahfouz_-_rita_summary_.html
*


----------



## Mohammed_alfaiz (24 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك على مجهودك ، والف الف مبروك على اجتياز الامتحان النجاح


----------



## mos (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله 
مشاركاتك منذ فترة تؤهلك للأفضل دائما 
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## sh2awaa (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## akmq (22 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم
ممكن تنصحنا ازي ذكرت؟ وامتحنت
وهل استفد منه


----------



## loved_boy (31 يناير 2013)

what we can say 
only 
thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## safa aldin (31 يناير 2013)

أشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## nofal (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## agaa (27 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (11 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## CIVIL.LION (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله ​


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (23 مارس 2015)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا و نفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## MHRL (24 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hamdytaha (20 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ...ملخص حضرتك كويس جدا وانا طبعته وبذاكر منه وان شاء الله يكون مقدرلنا النجاح
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا يا م وليد


----------

